# Zero Turn with 27hp Kohler problems



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

We have a 60 inch Hustler super Z. full commercial unit not a cheesy homeowner unit. It has a 27hp vertical shaft Kohler command engine. we fired it up in the barn after sitting all winter moved it about 300 yards and turned the deck on(pto switch) mowed about 10 feet and it died.. we thought the battery was bad and we put in a new battery. we aren't getting a spark we are getting fuel even sprayed ether in the intake. any ideas? it turns over, it has fuel, its just not firing.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

So I take it that the starter motor is cranking the engine when you turn the key, but there is no spark.....right?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Does it have a normal oil level? You may show fire, but if the oil level low CUTOUT switch senses a low level, it will not let the engine run, it will ground out the spark. If I think of anything else I will add to this.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I have not look this engine up, but it just maybe the so called "ELECTRONIC" ignition may have gone out (the coil).


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

CF yes right


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Does your mower have a "kill switch?" If so, this might be the problem. Otherwise, I agree with Travis, you might have one or two faulty iginition modules.

I believe this is the service manual for your engine ==> http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2574_a.pdf

Check out chapter 7 for troubleshooting the ignition system and the ignition modules.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

nope this is a COMMAND not a courage.. the courage is the cheapo kohler


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

travis91 said:


> nope this is a COMMAND not a courage.. the courage is the cheapo kohler


Saaar - reeee!

Here, try this manual for the COMMAND engine ==> http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2450_c.pdf

The troubleshooting info for the ignition module is in Section 8 (and is likely the same info as for the Courage engine.)


----------

